# bobz



## bobzz (Nov 21, 2006)

i have a sears model 315-25070 router. 
i need to replace the light plug.
i need either a new base plate or an adapter to be able to use bushings.
i need to do some inlay work on a special project and i need to do it soon.
i need to make a template for a ten inch circle. 
how do i calculate the size of the template?
what size bushing do i use?
what kind of bit do i use?

help!

thanxz

bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

1. Sears online replace parts/ web site (parts)
2. same as number 1.
3. Router Replacement Bases see below ▼
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tacc1.html#All_In_One_router_plate_kit_anchor
4. ????
5. some 1/2" MDF stock about 18" long with a 3/4" hole for a 3/4" brass guide.
6. from the edge of the bit to the center point of your cir.jig.
7. 3/4" brass guide
8. 1/4" or 1/2" bit

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, There are too many Craftsman models to keep track of them all. Can you post a photo of yours?
Replacement parts will be available from Sears, ie your light plug.
You may get the answer you are looking for as to guide bushings by clicking here: http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/962-guide-bushing-identification.html 
You can either build a new sub base plate as described in other posts on the forums or use the Craftsman plastic guide bushings.(Not my first choice since they tend to flex very easily.)
You can purchase a circle guide for making your 10" circle or build a simple one from some 1/4" thick hardboard or Plexiglas.
What size inlay are you working with?
The bit is determined by the material you will be working with.

Tell us a bit more about the type of wood and what you are trying to inlay so we can give you good information.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums rziarno. And thanks for all the questions. Our experienced members need the exercise. Keeps them on their toes.


----------

